# If you HAD to get boiled alive...



## Desolan (Nov 14, 2011)

Well, if the water is being heated up slow enough, you would probably pass out before it was actually painful, so I think the slow simmer would be better.
-be sure to bring plenty of carrots and onion so you have a good broth.


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

Yikes, this is a toughie, I would say I would better prefer the slow boil via the frog in the pot tradition, at least it wouldn't be one huge burn at once and by the time the heat is really turned up my system might already be slightly more numb to it. I try super hot water in the shower regularly, and I wouldn't be able to jump into it right away, but it kind of gets to be pleasing as you go turning it up a bit, not to say it is without my tolerance limit but this is what I base my answer on.


----------



## Sammiches (Oct 14, 2011)

There's no mention of having to die.

I'm going to assume that's what would end up happening though, and since it's a one-time experience, why not give it some time?
Might as well have an extraordinary experience if it's the last thing you'll ever do.

Can I bring pen and notebook to write down my observations as I'm being boiled?


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

birthday said:


> What kind of question is this? Let me tell you lot something rather disturbing. I could just link what I am about to talk but I do think it is against forum rules (mostly due to the goriness). This old man was trying to warm his bath tub water on a cold winter morning. A few weeks later his neighbors complained of a horrid smell coming from his house. The police went to investigate and you know what they found? They found the boiled remains of what appeared to be a human body in a the tub. The water had completely boiled off and it was of a such severity that even the plaster was peeling off the walls. Even the tub walls were burnt. When the folks tried to clean it up, upon reaching for the man's leg the bone simply slid off. It helps to think of it as a chicken that has been in the water boiling for too long. How repulsing!


.... You should to calm down there ma'am....
It must be quite taxing to take everything in life so seriously. What next, you going to scold someone for laughing at their friend because they caught them eating something from the trash? "OH! Don't laugh! That's so horrible! There are actually people every day that have to eat from dumpsters because it's the only way they'll survive! How inhumane you are!" If you're trolling though, good job, I applaud you.


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

bionic said:


> You're sick as fuck. LOL


Says the woman who's about to make out with a robot.
:laughing:


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

I'd get it over with.


----------



## birthday (Feb 6, 2011)

@Destiny Lund
I fail to see how this is trolling. I'm actually heavily obsessed with all things morbid and macabre. As of late I've been trying to reduce this unhealthy obsession. I'm just surprised that there would be others that almost mirror the sort of things that frequent my mind. Btw, nice signature. Any death related image or talk is greatly appreciated. As I've always said if Death were a real physical being then I'd gladly be his right hand man. Oh the fun we'd have


----------



## luemb (Dec 21, 2010)

What about different materials? Say being dropped into boiling aluminum? Now that would be fast.


----------



## Mistshadow (Oct 16, 2011)

What did I do to have to get boiled alive?


----------



## Strangelove (Nov 11, 2011)

Mistshadow said:


> What did I do to have to get boiled alive?


Coin forgery in the middle ages. Was it worth it?

I'm liking the responses. I too, like Birthday, am a bit obsessed with the macabre and morbid...but it's all in good fun!


----------



## PurpleTree (Nov 3, 2010)

Should I fill my pockets with soup base beforehand or is this just for fun?

Oh, wait, it’s for coin forgery... after time travel...?
I’m pretty sure those middle agers would have pegged me for witchcraft before coin forgery, in which case, would they simultaneously be testing if I floated in the boiling water once they tossed me in?

This is what happens, children, when you burn everybody’s books. Tsk tsk.


----------



## Mistshadow (Oct 16, 2011)

Strangelove said:


> Coin forgery in the middle ages. Was it worth it?
> 
> I'm liking the responses. I too, like Birthday, am a bit obsessed with the macabre and morbid...but it's all in good fun!


Erm.. no, although actually that was my evil twin Shadowmist who did that.
Nope! Wasn't me!


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

I want the water to be so hot the it evaporates before I touch it. :laughing:


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

Straight in. I'll have never felt such immediate, encompassing pain before. May as well broaden my experiences as I go out.


----------



## SamwiseGem (Nov 26, 2011)

Cold water brought to the boil. Then I would drown myself immediately =\


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

I kill the fuck out of the boiling apparatus whilst screaming "WESSSSSSST SIIYEEEEEEEDE" and then roast marshmallows over the heating apparatus. I would then stop using mescaline forever.


----------



## mercuriously (Nov 26, 2011)

my mom new a patient (an older gentleman,) whom while getting out of the bathtub slipped and broke his hip and then couldn't get out. He remained int he tub for two days before his daughter found him; by then his skin was rotting off and he later died of the infection.

on a different note, I once almost fainted while taking a bath--I guess it was too hot for too long...

so i guess my answer depends on just hoooow slow option #1 is to heat; if it's gonna take forever, or if I can't faint before it becomes painful, then i'd go with option 2. The only other thing i like about option one is that while i go out, i can write things down or make phone calls for the ppl i'd be leaving behind; probably apologize for jumping into a pot of boiling water


----------



## pepperpotts (Aug 2, 2011)

can i have my clone jump to the boiling water?


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

fourtines said:


> Who thinks about these things?


Me.


----------



## NChSh (Jan 2, 2013)

Straight to boil, but if your going to boil me, you better eat me after.


----------

